# So, any opinions on an ms192T vs. an ms200T



## Blinky (Oct 23, 2006)

So, reading the other thread about climbing saws, I've narrowed my own choice down to Stihl... which is good, my other saws are Stihl and I'm in tight with a local Stihl Dealer.

I need a general purpose climbing saw, mainly for hardwood removals where cuts will be through say, 9" to 18" diameters. I've been using a hand saw or an 029 and I'd like to conserve some energy... I'm no Spring chicken anymore.

The choices are Stihl 192T or 200T. I want the top handle for sure. What are the differences when you're using them in a tree?

Will the PM or RM chains give the 192T better performance chunking down big sections?

I'm leaning towards the 192T because of weight and price but there has to be a reason why so many people are sold on the 200T.

I realize nobody around here has opinions or anything... but just this once, try and say what you really think.

Chip


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 23, 2006)

*because it's the best*

I use the MS200T because it is the best climbing saw I have ever used. I started with the poulan 25 av which was a great saw, a little heavy and of course no chain break. Then I used the Echo 3400 for a few years which is a great little saw but more for pruning than removals. Then I moved up (in price anyway) to the Husky 335 which has plenty of power but could be tempermental when starting cold. 

Now I use the MS200T with a 14'' bar, took out the spark arrester, and recently got a new air filter that is better than the original (not sure why, it is like plastic mesh, anyone know?) The thing just rips chips!!!!!!


----------



## pmuscato (Oct 23, 2006)

I second the MS200


----------



## Climb020 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have used both in the tree. The 192 is ok for smaller branches but doesn't have the power like the 200. My 200 is over a year old and I have never done any service to it but change the chain and it still starts on the 1st pull most of the time. A buddy of mine just bought a 192 and can never get it started with under 5 pulls. Also the 192 has 2 chokes. I don't know why but one on the handle like the 200 and one on the side of the air filter. Not sure why maybe someone else can explain. Also the 192 has kinda a wimpy chain. It is the same as the one on Stihl's power pruner. As well I have hurd complaints that with the 14" bar the bar is very narrow at point and when cutting the saw wants to run out to the tip.

Buy the 200 and treat it like a baby and it will run like new for years. My 2 cents.


----------



## Thillmaine (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 192 t and I love it. Also removed spark arrestor, from what I hear MS 200 is just as good if nto better, just the price really is the limiting factor. In my pinion 192T doesnt lack power compared to any other clibing saws i have used ( husky 338, Echo climber, as well as jonered climber)
just my opinion, overall 192 is aSICk saw, light as hell and reliable. I did have one factory recall item replaced, it was the fuel line changing it from rubber to steel, and with it came a new clutch kit.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have used the husky 338, the Echo and the Stihl. Of the three, the Stihl MS200 is the only choice in the tree. The husky and the echo are pretty comparable. My personal saw is an 020T, the precursor to the MS200T. I have been using this saw for four years. It has always had enough power for me and never let me down. Yeah it is a big chunk to invest, but believe me you get your money back because it is extremely efficient cutting through the big stuff. Who wants to have a wimpy saw in the tree? Not me. Think of it as a time saver. Since time is money, it correlates.

Just buy the stihl ms200t, you won't regret it.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 23, 2006)

Removing spark arrestor/ screen in muffler can give more relief/ higher power; but also can invite drawing more junk into chamber. Especially on machines making their own dust.


----------



## Remington0404 (Oct 23, 2006)

I use the husky 334t and love it. My boss brought the 192 to a job to test out i only used it on the ground and was disapointed with it... the plastic seams cheap and flimsy, there was a lack of power, and i'd be afraid of the lanyard ring snapping off. on a plus side though it was very light and easy to handle with one hand. prolly be good for prunes

I know ur stuck with stihls, so i'm just sayin i'd definatly stay away from the 192...


maybe check out the huskys

just my 2c


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, the 192 is for homeowners and landscapers. Just don't listen to OTG Boston, or burn up your saw and not work a job that requires an equiptment check. Can't believe you told him you screw up your (his) saw .
Jeff Lovstrom
By the way, if you want to alter the saws specs-- get off my job!


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 23, 2006)

I have both and I use the 200T almost all the time. The thing has power that will not quit. For the size limbs that you are talking about the 200 will cut faster for what you are doing.
Good luck.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I think; the 192 is lighter and ergonomically its a better saw but if your after power go the 200T with out a doubt.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2006)

192 = wannabe

200 = the real deal

Stop pretending you got the real deal, trade up to the master of top handled saws.

Also I think modified saws rock, wazzup with that guy carrying on about modded saws on his job? 

I have an older 200 that's got 4 years on it now and it still goes hard ... hasn't had a muffler screen for that long either.

GO HARD or GO HOME!


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahahah thats one way to put it Ekka!

I did some muffler porting and got the 200T re tuned, goes HARD. 

Ha probably not a whole lot better but sounds mean. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## inztrees (Oct 24, 2006)

*192*

i just got a 192t its ok but it starts hard and satlls alot
inztrees


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2006)

Ekka said:


> 192 = wannabe
> 
> 200 = the real deal
> 
> ...



hard do compare a saw use by years......a climber as slow as you using a saw for 4 years it probably the equivalent of a good climber having it for 1 year


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 24, 2006)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, the 192 is for homeowners and landscapers. Just don't listen to OTG Boston, or burn up your saw and not work a job that requires an equiptment check. Can't believe you told him you screw up your (his) saw .
> Jeff Lovstrom
> By the way, if you want to alter the saws specs-- get off my job!



:jester: My "equiptment" works just fine.

What do you see as a problem with this Jeff? (more specifically)

"By the way" I do alter my saws to enhance performance,and I don't work with landscapers so you don't have to worry about seeing me on your jobsite.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2006)

stephenbullman said:


> hard do compare a saw use by years......a climber as slow as you using a saw for 4 years it probably the equivalent of a good climber having it for 1 year



Once again your true colours come out, you haven't got a clue .... they say most peoples last names came from their occupations ... bull seems most suitable. :hmm3grin2orange: Now run off to hoserville.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2006)

unlike you to resort to name calling ekka??

oh and i do have a clue cos you're constantly boring everyone with your vids remember


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 24, 2006)

stephenbullman said:


> unlike you to resort to name calling ekka??
> 
> oh and i do have a clue cos you're constantly boring everyone with your vids remember




A year Steve !

6 weeks maybe, I don't know how he finds the time to do any 'tree work' what with all the videos, bull, and forum posting.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 24, 2006)

seriously how many of you guys remove the spark arrester or make other mods to your climbing saw??


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2006)

ought i now


----------



## Rydaddy (Oct 24, 2006)

*MS200t or 192t*

I have both, don't need them, but.... Who on this site NEEDS all the saws they have. I was impressed as HE%% with the 200t cuts like a champ and I use it quite a bit. Lots of power for a small saw. In all reality with a 14" bar the 192 is probably just as effective, (and lighter) but I prefer the 200t's throttle/choke system? If money is very important (I realize we can never have enough) then go 192t.

My .02 cents


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2006)

Buzzlightyear said:


> A year Steve !
> 
> 6 weeks maybe, I don't know how he finds the time to do any 'tree work' what with all the videos, bull, and forum posting.



Because unlike Mr Bulls opinion he's fast and organised. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2006)

name calling again....grow up


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2006)

Perhaps a course in comprehension may assist you Bullman.

Then you may be able to understand the differences in verbs, nouns and adjectives.

You see no recourse in inappropriately calling people slow yet have no way of actually substanciating such a claim ... that is OK. 

But when one draws reference to name origins that's name calling?????? 

My surname is Frei, name origins reckons it means free. *Perhaps* back in the days of smiths and coopers (http://www.obcgs.com/LASTNAMES.htm#occupations) your blood line was called bull for an obvious reason.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2006)

:bang:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2006)

Although I think the 200 is the only choice here, I think that the climber/operators experience comes into play. 

With the 200 things tend to happen a little faster what other saw rears up when the throttle is hit!!!


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 24, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> seriously how many of you guys remove the spark arrester or make other mods to your climbing saw??


Personally, I know very few pro treemen who don't "mod" their saws in some fashion.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Oct 24, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> seriously how many of you guys remove the spark arrester or make other mods to your climbing saw??




It's the only way to go.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor Ekka. Stop picking on him you naughty brits!  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Climb020 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have to stick up for Eric here. 

Maybe you so called "experts" don't need to watch his videos, but I recommend them. They are great for new climbers to watch and be able to get a basic understanding of a concept before doing it. As well, tree work is done differently all over. Nice to see to see the way they do it down under.
Foam it up.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2006)

pete mctree said:


> secondly
> If you have no sense of humour Ekka take your bat and ball home. You are so proud and capable by your remarks. Why not show us what YOU can do instead of your showcasing of "others" talents. Most of us brits are tired of your consistant barrage of low brow slander and de railing of threads that others have invested effort into. In fact the sentiment across the world is probably similar!




Glad I am only a so-so climber!!!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2006)

I have to chuckle... I knew I could count on some strong opinions.

Personal stuff aside, I'm pretty well convinced the 200T is the way to go, though after spending an afternoon with Ryan Willock today, I'm inclined to at least look into a Husky before settling on the Stihl. 

As for modding a saw, why not? Seems like a personal choice to me... probably some risk involved as far as the life of the saw is concerned, but that's an individual choice, right? Is there a safety issue I'm missing?

...I think the videos are kinda cool, especially in the context of the discussion that goes with them.

Thanks to everybody for taking the time to respond, this was extremely helpful, every opinion gave me food for thought.

Chip


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 24, 2006)

RBtree said in another thread (maybe this one, I don't remember) that the 338xpt Cali didn't need full mods nor did it take well to them. All it needed was a muffler mod and it would fly. Roger, please correct me if I am wrong, also add any other input on this saw if you would. 

Only two things that I don't like about an ms200 and that is that [email protected] oil cap and the balance. The balance alone I could live with, it's certainly not enough to prevent me from buying that saw but coupled with the oil cap? Nope, not unless they fix it!

I haven't run the 192 yet and won't go out of my way to do so. I have a 191T and its alright, a very good starter saw for a climber. I would however like a little more power at times.


----------



## JayD (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi All,
Not wanting to buy into the heavier discussion about what saw,But we have just bit the bullet and brought a ms 200t..cuts like a bigger saw,starts easy,throttle her up and it rears up..very pleased with it so far.and as for Ekkas vids their good value,and he deserves a pat on the back for taking the time to do them.
All the Best


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree Ekkas vids are adding something not taking away...


----------



## Ekka (Oct 25, 2006)

Climb020 said:


> I have to stick up for Eric here.



Thanks mate but truly there's no need.

Over here in Oz the Brits are called whinging POMS. You can see why.

Between the lot of them they haven't made one intelligent post and just throw mud around, that's their style, and they think they're smart.  

Pete Mctree needs to go back to school with the rest of them ... It was Bullmean that derailed the thread but typical POMS cant see errors in their ways.

Now here's a pic of a POMS arm (Pete Mctree in fact) of what a MS200T can do to an "expert POM" in possession of a dangerous weapon.  

So, times slow at the hoserhouse guys or you just cant take anymore of that MB guy? Must be a real exciting event all of you hanging out on another forum, dont stay out too late big daddy wont like it.  

And look out for Thor, he can leap tall buildings in a single bound ... coz he copied it! Hey I heard that Thor can run a small business really well, his dad just gave him a big one to begin with.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 25, 2006)

Just bring it POMMIES, just bring it. :hmm3grin2orange: 

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wtf?*

what the "F" is a POMMIE????? If it is an insult it hardly sounds like one. Whatever happened to wanker???

Are you just upset that the brits' great-great grandaddy marooned your great-great convict grandaddy on an island????


----------



## Ekka (Oct 25, 2006)

Ha, they're that dumb that they actually thought it was bad here and went back there!

And now ....

http://www.migrationexpert.com/Content/news_details.asp?newsID=127

But some got in years ago as 10 pound poms

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Pound_Poms

Just remeber to bring ya fake tanning lotion to fit in if ya coming ya albinos.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 25, 2006)

Gee Ekka, I would have thought you'd be the last guy to get caught in a slanging match!
Stand tall fella, your vids. work and comments can stand on their own.
Some people are REEAALLY sensitive here. 

Back to the 192 vs 200 - I am in the same dillema, (my 020t is pooping out on me) posted something similar a while back and got the same advice, 200t. I have to admit I like the weight and size of the 192, but the lightweight bar and chain and the choke setup don't impress me. I might get a chance to try a husky 334, I'm trying to convince the dealer that he should lend me some demo models as all I've ever used are Stihls!


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 25, 2006)

I've actually enjoyed some of your videos Eric, it's the two faced attitude myself and others can't abide. You spent months slagging off AS at the Treehouse then when things didn't go your way in that topping thread your came running back here.

You are heavily opinionated which isn't necessarily a bad thing but you effectivly slagged off the UK's arb industry and in not so many words called all of us hacks.

Are you suprised we're all a little fed up with your antics. Left to your own devices you'll fall soon enough, either that or your new 'friends' here will realise what a two faced little pratt you really are.


----------



## Darin (Oct 25, 2006)

They way I see it in this thread we are way off topic.
stevenbullman was the first to throw a punch. It was a good chat till that point. Then all the treehosers come in and start ganging up on Ekka and unfortunately Ekka retaliates. If you guys want an exit out of here that is fine let me know. I did the same with Ekka when he brought nothing to the table during his treehoser days. I want nothing to do with your guys petty arguements. It gets old to have you guys come in here with one agenda. What Ekka does for the site now is what makes the site great. I am sure the majority of people on this site would rather see a 100 great training videos than 100 posts of you guys argueing. Let's get back on topic, NOW!!!


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 25, 2006)

Darin said:


> ...ganging up on Ekka....



:taped:


----------



## Darin (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah that is what I said. I didn't say he was innocent in argueing with all of you, but 5 against one is considered ganging up in my opinion...... And I also said, Now let's get back on topic.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Oct 25, 2006)

Blinky said:


> So, reading the other thread about climbing saws, I've narrowed my own choice down to Stihl... which is good, my other saws are Stihl and I'm in tight with a local Stihl Dealer.
> 
> I need a general purpose climbing saw, mainly for hardwood removals where cuts will be through say, 9" to 18" diameters. I've been using a hand saw or an 029 and I'd like to conserve some energy... I'm no Spring chicken anymore.
> 
> ...



I have always sworn by the MS200t, and the 020t before that. When I moved to the Texas from the UK earlier this year I hadn't even heard of the 192t, but have since had a go with one and I really liked it. It lacks all the grunt of the MS200t but I found it more comfortable when using it one handed. 

When you look at the economics I think it works out better value for money however I'm going to stick with my MS200 despite that. I have also noticed since moving here that they make an MS200t with a back handle which I'd never seen before. I hope this helps, have a nice day,


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice 1 Darin.

Yea i think the best thing to do would be to try these saws out. It would be much cheeper to borrow a saw from anyone for an hour or or two, for a box of beers, than it would be to buy and be stuck with a saw that is not perfect for you. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## DDM (Oct 25, 2006)

Bought a 192 when they first came out.As i already have 4 200's thought it might be a nice pruning saw.Had it about 9 months no one would use it and it had to go back to the dealer 3 times. It's just not a 200. Sold it on ebay.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 26, 2006)

It will always be hard to go from a 200 to anything else. About the only substitute I found was the Husky top handled saw, 338xp, it's good ... but not as good as the Stihl IMO.


----------



## climbingwomdat (Oct 26, 2006)

The only one is the 200t. A friend of mine wanted me to get him a 192t cos he herd they were the best for pruning and surgery but used it for 2 jobs before he begged me to sell it for him again as his 200t's whooped it's ass. He runs a 12in bar on his 200 and i run 14in flex bars on mine and they are the only way to go, yes i have used both types of bars but seriously get the lite weight 14in and you wont look back. By the way ekka you got a chipper yet????:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anybody tried one of the new Echo top handled saws, they look good but I doubt they'll be sucssesfull cracking into that market...

http://www.echo-tools.co.uk/chainsaws/index.php?id=1&cat=30&pid=-1


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 26, 2006)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Has anybody tried one of the new Echo top handled saws, they look good but I doubt they'll be sucssesfull cracking into that market...
> 
> http://www.echo-tools.co.uk/chainsaws/index.php?id=1&cat=30&pid=-1



Wow .6 more cc's than the ms200t..................and orange! as I wrote earlier in this thread, I like the echo cs340 but it lacks the power of the ms200t, I guess I have to buy another saw, maybe


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 26, 2006)

"sets the standard for top handled saws" thats quite some claim.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, i guess i should apologize for beating up on that poor chap Ekka; and being such a witless wonder in doing so. Is Hoser like Hoosier? Cuz i used to live way up in Indiana; and that ain't so bad neither. In fact it was kinda nice.

i vote for the bigger saw of the 2 originally queried. But have been trying to stay clean and not mention manufacturers and products that i don't think are sponsors or sold by sponsors to pre-serve the holy order. Perhaps the other saw will grow up some; but that is what we hoped and expected out of it's older cousin, that doesn't seem to even make a good wheel chock or boat anchor IMLHO.


----------



## JohN Dee (Oct 26, 2006)

After starting out on the 019T I found that it was a great saw really worked well for be except it was a petty' guzzler.

After reading alot about the 200T around here we finally bought one about two weeks ago, the performance and handling of the saw is superb. We run the 14 inch light weight bar on it. After using it for two weeks I wouldn't buy any other Top handled saw... As for the oilcap problem that everyone talks about I still have yet to have it fall off on me, it's a bit fidly but other then that it's fine.

Overall in my opinion; If you wanna be a superb climber/tree worker the MS 200T is a MUST HAVE.

But like what Jim said, shop around and find what feels right for you.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 26, 2006)

I have one of the new Echo CS-360's. It isn't a bad saw once the crummy muffler is opened up and eliminated of its garbage.

It is no 200T............speed and torque are decent.

The only thing that sucks is that the on/off switch operates opposite of the 200T.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 27, 2006)

climbingwomdat said:


> By the way ekka you got a chipper yet????:deadhorse: :deadhorse:



Nope, have enough contractors to choose from for chipping, especially in this saturated market.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> :jester: My "equiptment" works just fine.
> 
> What do you see as a problem with this Jeff? (more specifically)
> 
> "By the way" I do alter my saws to enhance performance,and I don't work with landscapers so you don't have to worry about seeing me on your jobsite.


I don't work with landscapers, and if you ever work on a job like say "Cal-Edison Bark Beetle Removal Program and have to show professionalism, Well , you get it now. To have an inspector check your stuff. No home owner job that I can super up my saw by removing parts that are to be there.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 28, 2006)

So are you saying that if you bought a saw and it came with a 14" bar and a safety chain, you would always run a 14" bar and a safety chain on it? Technically, changing the bar and chain to something that works better could be considered modifying a saw.


----------



## nitwit dolt (Oct 28, 2006)

*For comparison*

I have both saws and would say that the only trait they share is that they are top handle saws. If you do alot of takedowns go for the 200, if you are looking for a pruning saw go for the 192. If you want one saw that can do both get the 200. I you climb full time, I wouldn't worry about price to much, I have certainly made more than enough with the saw to justify it's price. 

As far as mods go, do what you want. It's your saw. I run a 16 in. with Oregon 91 on the 200 and stock 14 in. and Stihl pico on the 192. Both work great for their intended purpose.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 28, 2006)

i think power, speed and sharp chain add up to cleaner cuts. In smaller stuff you can get away with more cuz' you totally overpower the wood in that range. Also, as far as trickier cutting the power to employ a quicker, release for more throw away or to side etc. is good to have as an available option.


----------



## jomoco (Oct 28, 2006)

*The old and the new*

Back in 73 when I first got started, we used Montgomery Ward electric chain saws because they were tough and cheap.

Then we moved up to gas powered Homelites. There was a trim saw with dual triggers called a Super 2 that I fell in love with and used for as long as I could until they quit making them.

As I began specializing in removals, it was inevitable that I migrated to the Stihl 020 and have used them ever since.

However I often wish that Stihl or somebody would make a dual trigger, tear dropped shaped trim saw like the old Super 2, and incorporate all the power and modern performance and safety features of today's trim saws into it. I'd buy such a saw even if it cost twice as much money.

jomoco


----------



## climbingwomdat (Oct 28, 2006)

:bang: You are all complaining about price. You should live in Australia, 200t's sell for around $1400aud and the 192t is $600. I buy my 200t's on line from the states for $700aud new to my door, i have the latest model not even released here yet. When you compare the price on the 2 you WILL get 3-4 times longer out of a 200t over a 192t. And piss of the safety chain, if you need it you cant use a 200t. 8 years in the tree game and never been cut.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 28, 2006)

climbingwomdat said:


> 8 years in the tree game and never been cut.



Crikey mate you are tempting now ... how about when filing the buggers sharp, that's when I have one of my worst cuts not watching what ya doing blabbing about the State of Origin and whoops.

I get my 200's from the States too, screw the $1450 tag here.


----------



## climbingwomdat (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry 2 nicks on my knuckle, but a glove sorted that out  and safety chain wont stop that, only makes it harder to tip/plunge cut those cocos palms mate. GO THE BLUES


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 28, 2006)

I had a discussion with Thall10326 about the 192 vs. 200t. One thing that Tom mentioned, which I don't think was brought up here, is how stout the 200t is from a "how well are they built" standpoint. Drop the 192 out of a tree and I think it may not survive, the 200t on the other hand prolly would!


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 29, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I had a discussion with Thall10326 about the 192 vs. 200t. One thing that Tom mentioned, which I don't think was brought up here, is how stout the 200t is from a "how well are they built" standpoint. Drop the 192 out of a tree and I think it may not survive, the 200t on the other hand prolly would!




I have to dissagree, dropped mine from 20 ft and landed the bar in the ground, cleaned it up and fired it right back up.
Andy


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> I have to dissagree, dropped mine from 20 ft and landed the bar in the ground, cleaned it up and fired it right back up.
> Andy



You were lucky........any higher maybe not so lucky???


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 29, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> You were lucky........any higher mabe not so lucky???




Cant say either way Rich, but............
Andy


----------



## climbingwomdat (Oct 29, 2006)

You can stop the debate now the winner is ms200t. 192t is for tight asses and wannabees. If you a professional tree worker you use the best gear to make your job/life easer not something that will do for now. Yes the 192 cuts timber but the 200t does it better and with ease, why would stihl have both models if one wasen't better than the other, no it is so average Jo can think he is with the big boys with his 192t. SORRY SEE YA Why bother using an arborist harness when a rock climbing one is cheaper??????( I was being sarcastic)


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> I have to dissagree, dropped mine from 20 ft and landed the bar in the ground, cleaned it up and fired it right back up.
> Andy





rahtreelimbs said:


> You were lucky........any higher maybe not so lucky???






sawinredneck said:


> Cant say either way Rich, but............
> Andy




You never can tell..........since the 200 is just a more robust built saw one would think it could take a hit better.

Although in most cases some parts will be replaced!!!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 30, 2006)

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't work with landscapers, and if you ever work on a job like say "Cal-Edison Bark Beetle Removal Program and have to show professionalism, Well , you get it now. To have an inspector check your stuff. No home owner job that I can super up my saw by removing parts that are to be there.



I understand that removing a spark arrester could be a problem if you were working in an area where forest fires are a problem. We don't have that problem here. 
So you are really saying that a safety inspector would be checking for something like that?
In your original post you said that it would burn up the saw, what'd you mean by that?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 30, 2006)

Isn't a 200 a more modular/ componenet saw; easier to repair/ replace these smaller modules?


----------



## Bermie (Oct 30, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I get my 200's from the States too, screw the $1450 tag here.



Where do you buy your saw from? I'm going to have to do the same, 200t here is $1400 US dollars! 
Anybody got a line on a dealer on the East Coast who will ship to Bermuda?


----------



## woodchux (Oct 30, 2006)

*200t junk*

The 200T in the pic fell only 4 foot and just look at the damage!


----------



## trevmcrev (Oct 31, 2006)

woodchux said:


> The 200T in the pic fell only 4 foot and just look at the damage!



4 foot, then got a log dropped on it then backed over with the chipper maybe


----------



## woodchux (Oct 31, 2006)

Actually it was only 4 feet...at 55mph.

The 200t is the best saw made period! I've had a couple 200T and a couple of 192s. The 192 never gets used. The 200T can flush cut stumps, and buck up big wood. The 192, well its good for pruning and making you wish that you were using a 200t .


----------



## treebogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*200T,the one for me!*

A local dealer dropped me off a new Husky climbing saw to try,on the first tree the spark plug cover (plastic) broke off.This saw is the same unit (plus a coulpe of changes) that we trialed in Germany in 2000.The one I tried then wouldn't stay tuned and due to the odd placement of the fuel and oil caps hard to fill.Also gripping the handle wasn't as comfortable as the 020 I used at the time.Unfortunatly that saw suffered an uncontrolled decent from a tall Spruce onto a car park.Whoops.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 31, 2006)

Treebogan

When I had a husky 335xp many a time did it near sail out the tree!

After 3 months mine wouldn't hold tune either, constantly buggerising around with the screws. Then I had the crank case seals done and it was much better, for a few weeks, then started it chit again.

At the shop they were then putting new rings in them to stop the problem, apparently that worked to. They had the Husky rep act convenor for many disgruntled customers, I traded in for a 200 and never looked back.

Like many I had gaffa tape holding that plastic plug cover on.


----------



## treebogan (Nov 1, 2006)

*Junk saw*

Yeah,the saw I used recently had some grippy soft plastic around the top handle but was pretty much the same as the Husky I "Cometted" into the carpark in Germany.I didn't know of anyone using them in Europe when I was there,I think they should stick to Vacume cleaners and dirt bikes.Did you know Husky also made rifles?Which go bang just like their climbing saws!!


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 2, 2006)

treebogan said:


> Yeah,the saw I used recently had some grippy soft plastic around the top handle but was pretty much the same as the Husky I "Cometted" into the carpark in Germany.I didn't know of anyone using them in Europe when I was there,I think they should stick to Vacume cleaners and dirt bikes.Did you know Husky also made rifles?Which go bang just like their climbing saws!!



Yeah, for a chainsaw manufacturer they do make a great sewing machine!

Trev


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 2, 2006)

*dealers can't ship saws*

Talked to my local stihl dealer today... he's a childhood friend and a great guy... Stihl's policy is: dealers can't ship saws or sell over the internet....

I wonder if you could buy some saws on ebay..... or maybe have a stateside friend do the buying and shipping????


----------



## tam (Nov 2, 2006)

the 200t is a beast! but i never even knew there was a 192t! haha! i'm savin up for a sugoi!

www.squirrellymonkey.myspace.com


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 2, 2006)

My 200T cost $515.00 in California.


----------



## woodchux (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll purchase and ship a brand new 200T anywhere in the world for $750


----------



## Darin (Nov 2, 2006)

murphy4trees said:


> Talked to my local stihl dealer today... he's a childhood friend and a great guy... Stihl's policy is: dealers can't ship saws or sell over the internet....
> 
> I wonder if you could buy some saws on ebay..... or maybe have a stateside friend do the buying and shipping????



You are dead on on the shipping. The only one that seems to get away with internet selling is Husqvarna. All the others seem to get upset at it.

Yeah a stateside friend probably could get you the saw.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 3, 2006)

Dealers won't ship outside US?
That's strange because about 8 years ago I brought in five 026's and two 021's from Florida, I've lost the contact info, that's why I asked about east coast dealers!
Woodchux, you may have a deal, stay tuned...need to cut some more trees first!


----------



## woodchux (Nov 3, 2006)

Just let me know, happy to help out.


----------

